# Rory O'Brien wanted



## BDT (29 Jul 2008)

I'm on the look-out for a Rory O'Brien (bike or frame) to replace the one I had in the 60s. Does anyone know of any? I've established that my old frame was probably 20" (might have been 18") and had decorative lugs.


----------

